# bolbitis???



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

I remember throwing some rhizomes in the garden long time ago.

Is this emersed growing bolbitis?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

It doesn't look like a Bolbitis to me. There are many ferns roughly looking like that. If the leaves don't grow on an older rhizome and the plant looks like a young one, it may be grown from a spore, via prothallium (gametophyte) stage. By any chance, are there mature ferns in the surrounding area looking similar?
Requirement for fern ID is mostly a fertile (spore-bearing) plant.


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi miremonster!

Thanks for your comment.
Can you tell me what is the emersed leaves of bolbitis looks like?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks a bit like Ceratopteris emersed. For sure no Bolbitis.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

@Novianto Sutardi: There are many Bolbitis species, and also many forms of the species B. heteroclita. The form B. heteroclita "difformis" looks a little similar to Your fern, yet different (pic below): http://blog.christel-kasselmann.de/...ita-cuspidata-bolbitis-heteroclita-difformis/ 
Do You mean B. heudelotii? That's the emersed look: http://www.westafricanplants.senckenberg.de/root/index.php?page_id=14&id=2295
As I mentioned, I'd suggest to check if a similar fern (with spores) grows in the neighbourhood that might be the source of Your plant. 
As example for the Bolbitis diversity, pics of B. species native to Thailand (see the list): http://rbg-web2.rbge.org.uk/thaiferns/factsheets/index.php

@Yo-han: It doesn't look to me like an emersed Ceratopteris either - not "fleshy" enough. There are many other possibilities of non-aquatic ferns.


----------

